# At last...



## jeroen (Jul 21, 2007)

I might not reply to your replies because I am reading. I'm at page 70 and 3 characters have died already...


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 22, 2007)

I know, it's definatly a page turner! I'm on page 87.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 25, 2007)

I dunno how you people do it. I couldn't get past page 75 of the first book.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

haha, have you heard about child line putting up another support line because of people getting depressed about all the people that die in the book? haha


----------

